# "Mocking"bird!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesterday I was out back and our resident male mockingbird (the kind who sings allllllll night until he finds a female and, well, ours is still single apparently!) was sitting up in a tree making his various noises, car alarm sounds, parrot-imitating and singing. I whistled at him and he looked down at me and very solemnly said, "Tweet. Tweet. Tweet"..... reminiscent of all the old cartoons and comics of every bird known to man lol. Now I know where they truly get their name from! A "mocking" bird, indeed!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great story, MJ! Mockingbirds are amazing creatures!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, THAT is hysterical, MJ!!

    

Shi


----------



## christopher1 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hello*

Wow thats nice MJ they are really nice birds,,,,,,,,


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pretty cool experience! Some wild birds are such smarty-pants.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

We have (at least) one who has decided that the FROGS make a good sound .... as we have several different kind of frogs, the bird has learned them all and added them ALL to his list. Yeah, Mocking Birds are amazing but, I'll tell ya', after they run through their list 5 or 6 times (let alone 12 or 14 times), I'm ready for a new record, tape, um....cd!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

This guy (or a relative) is here this year again, and has taken to imitating my parrot's sounds. He makes the musical equivalent to "what a pretty bird" and "what are you doing", and has also started mimicking the tones my cell makes to tell me I have an instant message. Fools me right and left.


----------

